

How Would You Redo the Google Interface? (2004) - tmslnz
http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/12.03/google.html?pg=12

======
shawabawa3
Wow, those are all terrible.

Although I guess the first guy's idea was ok (even if the design itself was
terrible) as google actually do something similar now

~~~
bobbles
I'm assuming the link was posted since the one at the bottom pretty closely
resembles what we're at now, with Google Now available everywhere

------
nakedrobot2
I liked Marissa Mayer's design sensibility.

The new design (circa google plus and later) is sacrificing usability for
visual beauty. Sometimes precisely one for another. Gmail? What a goddam
disaster. Want to add a CC or BCC? a few clicks away. Want to format text? A
few clicks away (if you can even find it) Ugh!

~~~
oliv__
Not sure about what she did for Google but I personally think Yahoo's current
design shows poor taste, from the logo (redesigned in a weekend) to the huge
purple shadow when you scroll. And it's not even that functional: the layout
feels cluttered, there is no real hierarchy between elements; overall, it just
feels like no one really knows where they are going.

Their weather app was really nice though.

------
jamesdelaneyie
Jenny Holzer's piece is by far the most interesting and opinionated, and still
relevant to current discussions on security, leaks et al. Love her take on
this.

Sherpard and Davis' are trite in both concept and execution. IDEO's is
prophetic, but they're a pretty good forecasting company. Truly disappointed
with Sherpard and Davis' though, walkover commercial designers.

------
somehnreader
Showing random surprises on the main page is related to what they are doing
with the doodles, I think thats quite nice.

The physical Google button is a somewhat terrible idea, I think someone tried
something similar a while back [http://bit.ly/1rZkPdO](http://bit.ly/1rZkPdO)

~~~
pinwale
> The physical Google button is a somewhat terrible idea, I think someone
> tried something similar a while back

The idea is the same as Google's Voice Search (and Siri).

[http://www.google.com/insidesearch/features/voicesearch/](http://www.google.com/insidesearch/features/voicesearch/)

------
thomasfoster96
The first one was just an early-2000s Google Now. Actually, scrap that idea,
it's a beige text iGoogle.

Shepard Fairey's one isn't too bad. I can imagine Google having been like
that, even if it never was.

